
EFF’s new database reveals what tech local police are using to spy on you - wobbly_bush
https://www.zdnet.com/article/effs-new-database-shows-you-what-tech-local-police-are-using-to-spy-on-you/
======
vuln
Link to EFF page:
[https://atlasofsurveillance.org/](https://atlasofsurveillance.org/)

Link to previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23824845](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23824845)

~~~
mrlatinos
Why is this not the OP link?

~~~
wobbly_bush
OP here, I missed the earlier discussion. Didn't realize this was duplicate.
The news article has link to the actual portal along with some extra
information.

------
lukejduncan
I posted this in the previous HN convo but reposting:

And this is just state surveillance. There’s a guy who’s building a private
surveillance network in San Francisco, with the buy in of the District
Attorney and local police departments, and a goal of complete surveillance of
city streets.

[https://www-nytimes-com.cdn.ampproject.org/c/s/www.nytimes.c...](https://www-
nytimes-com.cdn.ampproject.org/c/s/www.nytimes.com/2020/07/10/business/camera-
surveillance-san-francisco.amp.html)

[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/10/business/camera-
surveilla...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/10/business/camera-surveillance-
san-francisco.html)

------
StreamBright
Body worn cameras are listed as spying devices? Does that make sense?

~~~
bitxbitxbitcoin
If they are constantly recording, uploading, and being used for facial
recognition I think it does.

~~~
StreamBright
Not sure what version they got. I think the public is on the upper side here,
losing a bit of privacy and gaining more transparency. Results differ between
countries:

[https://nij.ojp.gov/topics/articles/body-worn-cameras-
what-e...](https://nij.ojp.gov/topics/articles/body-worn-cameras-what-
evidence-tells-us)

~~~
throwaway2048
Body cameras are still a form of surveillance even if you agree with it.

------
hedora
It would be great if there was a call to action button on each entry on the
map. Who do I call to complain about the license plate readers (or whatever)?

------
rezeroed
Any plans to go international? I see there is a collaborate page:
[https://supporters.eff.org/collaborate-atlas-
surveillance](https://supporters.eff.org/collaborate-atlas-surveillance)

